# Gotsoccer.com ?



## Desert Hound (Feb 14, 2018)

Is there starting to be a move away from gotsoccer.com? 

The AZ soccer org is moving to Blue Star for the coming year. They will not use gotsoccer for teams, scheduling, etc. 

I see some other state orgs are switching as well. I think Norcal has.


----------



## JackZ (Feb 14, 2018)

Good, their rankings where skewed in favor of events hosted on the GS platform.

It's an indication that Got Soccer has competitors, those competitors are joining with clubs to use their software.
Slammers run tournaments use TGS/totalglobalsports.com.
Surf teams are with Elite Soccer Clubs registration software, no tournament software yet, but you never know.
I'm sure there's more, it's a way to generate some income.


----------



## Josep (Feb 14, 2018)

Oh no.  What will all the U-Littles parents going to do without their precious rankings?   Memories of life on the forums many years ago with Casper.  Miss that guy.


----------



## Striker17 (Feb 15, 2018)

Don’t you worry @Josep we have tools like this who have created their own system now! We don’t need got soccer anymore lol

http://www.socalsoccer.com/threads/preseason-da-rankings-04.4039/page-21#post-163273


----------



## 2kDad (Feb 15, 2018)

Josep said:


> Oh no.  What will all the U-Littles parents going to do without their precious rankings?   Memories of life on the forums many years ago with Casper.  Miss that guy.


We still have youth soccer rankings


----------



## Josep (Feb 15, 2018)

2kDad said:


> We still have youth soccer rankings



Keep believing them.


----------



## Zdrone (Feb 16, 2018)

Josep said:


> Keep believing them.


In regards to YSR, I’ve been pretty surprised how accurate the “score” is in a “general” sense.  It gives a reasonable indication of the skill of the 2 teams and how they will match up.

Obviously each game depends on which of your teams shows up; the aggressive, hard charging team or the “Ill hang back and wait for the ball” team.

The idea of “national” ranks is a stretch.  Without a large enough pool of cross play, those numbers I find a bit more ethereal.


----------



## Bananacorner (Feb 16, 2018)

Its all utter ridiculousness...  That said, I follow YSR closely and try to predict all of my DD game outcomes.


----------



## boots (Feb 17, 2018)

Gotsoccer.com is a JOKE


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Feb 17, 2018)

Zdrone said:


> In regards to YSR, I’ve been pretty surprised how accurate the “score” is in a “general” sense.  It gives a reasonable indication of the skill of the 2 teams and how they will match up.
> 
> Obviously each game depends on which of your teams shows up; the aggressive, hard charging team or the “Ill hang back and wait for the ball” team.
> 
> The idea of “national” ranks is a stretch.  Without a large enough pool of cross play, those numbers I find a bit more ethereal.


Yes, agree with you that the National ranking is questionable. Breaking it down to your geographical location is much more reliable.


----------



## outside! (Feb 19, 2018)

boots said:


> Gotsoccer.com is a JOKE


But what about the global rankings?


----------



## socalkdg (Feb 19, 2018)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Yes, agree with you that the National ranking is questionable. Breaking it down to your geographical location is much more reliable.


Plus there are no better teams than the ones in California.


----------

